# Your dream snake?



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 13, 2012)

I was in my local aquarium today and seen a 2m long black headed python and instantly fell in love.. The way they move just has that special feel about it, just want to hug em and give the buggers a kiss :lol: Whats your dream snake? also held a bredli, the snake im getting soon, was pretty cool


----------



## PMyers (Feb 13, 2012)

Leaf-nosed viper... is now, and shall likely ever be, a dream-snake.


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 13, 2012)

I had a dream about a purple GTP with a red stripe down it's back, does that count?


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 13, 2012)

Ive always liked pink bluetonges with a yellow and orange pinstripe


----------



## mungus (Feb 13, 2012)

Albino gtp


----------



## whyme (Feb 13, 2012)

Electric blue mamba.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 13, 2012)

One with fingers, two lungs and eye lids...


----------



## zeke (Feb 13, 2012)

An albino olive or albino bhp


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 13, 2012)

albino caramel axanthic super zebra jag 
lol


----------



## Yerri_03 (Feb 13, 2012)

all snakes, to always dream of snakes


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 13, 2012)

I do get a reoccuring dream of a brown snake that crawls between my face and pillow at night...


----------



## Sissy (Feb 13, 2012)

Apart from the one's we already have, 
it's defs BHP's! Whoop, Whoop.... 
already paid for and just waiting for them to be sent our way..... 
Have their houses set up and waiting... feeling special...


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 13, 2012)

Probs a blue GTS.


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 13, 2012)

Rainbow Serpent


----------



## Yerri_03 (Feb 13, 2012)

Its prob not a dream, Ive woken up with my albino and b&w jungle asleep under my pillow next to me


----------



## Tildy (Feb 13, 2012)

Well I already have my dream snake. I fell in love with the pygmy pythons as soon as I discovered thier existance in the world and long before I actually thought that they existed in captivity. BHP's are my other one and the next snake on my list to get. My wishlist is ever growing though and contained in my signature below.


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 13, 2012)

Albino Darwin, Hypo Bredli, Striped Blonde Mac and Tiger Jungle


----------



## hrafna (Feb 13, 2012)

my first md has been the perfect snake from the start. but animals not currently in my collection, silver peppered md, gtp and a rsp. they don't have to be the most spectacular gtp or rsp either!


----------



## Killer_rabbit (Feb 13, 2012)

just a plain old classic wild bredli so much prettier than any one in captivity


----------



## ricky_91 (Feb 13, 2012)

green tree python for sure its almost the only one i don't have


----------



## PythonLegs (Feb 13, 2012)

One that doesn't **** on me.


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 13, 2012)

Red Belly,

and a white BHP.

but really just a red belly.


----------



## Jarrod_H (Feb 13, 2012)

red tail boa. norm or morph


----------



## D3pro (Feb 13, 2012)

Any of these will satisfy me:
































^ Yeah thats right... a purple and green snake. _Parias flavomaculatus_


----------



## Timmeh103 (Feb 13, 2012)

Albino Darwin, I know they have already been said, but that's my dream  ...soon to be my reality...


----------



## eipper (Feb 13, 2012)

Like atheris and protobothrops d3?


----------



## Ned_fisch (Feb 13, 2012)

Marble Childreni for me.


----------



## Jarden (Feb 13, 2012)

Some bright rp jungles will be nice this season fingures crossed haha and yup gtp for sure along with axanthic bhps


----------



## K3nny (Feb 14, 2012)

D3pro said:


> Any of these will satisfy me:
> 
> ^ Yeah thats right... a purple and green snake. _Parias flavomaculatus_



is it me or are all the pretty/badass looking snakes almost always end up being vipers? what gives?
the blue form of rhinocerous rat snakes and candoia boas for me, not a big vens fan

heck i'd be happy with a woma


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 14, 2012)

One that doesn't eat


----------



## snakelady96 (Feb 14, 2012)

Well i got 3... First would be an albino scrub, second an oenpelli python and third, a brightly coloured rsp.


----------



## Vincey (Feb 14, 2012)

_
Titanoboa cerrejonensis 

_


----------



## D3pro (Feb 14, 2012)

eipper said:


> Like atheris and protobothrops d3?



Yeah the _Photobothrops Jerdonii_ are pretty stunning.


----------



## larks (Feb 14, 2012)

Snow carpet python!!!


----------



## thals (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok, I have many many dream snakes :lol: but if I had to choose just one, being a big snake person, I would go a ghost retic 8)


----------



## sarah1234 (Feb 14, 2012)

Blue eyed leucistic burmese python XD. 
Failing that, a gtp similar to ella diablo or any of the 'computer chondros'.


----------



## Raddy318 (Feb 14, 2012)

a pair of albino olives, and some really nice bhps and some mice jungle jags


----------



## saximus (Feb 14, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> Red Belly,
> 
> and a white BHP.
> 
> but really just a red belly.



If you slap it really hard it will go red for a few minutes 



Jarrod_H said:


> red tail boa. norm or morph



Agreed!


----------



## starr9 (Feb 14, 2012)

Id have to say Rough Scaled Python! Then a Bredli!


----------



## hrafna (Feb 14, 2012)

saximus said:


> If you slap it really hard it will go red for a few minutes
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed!


oh no! could quite easily get myself an infraction with a reply to this one. dream snake, slap it, really hard, red for a few minutes! yeah you get the idea! does your fiancee know?


----------



## MissBree (Feb 14, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> I had a dream about a purple GTP with a red stripe down it's back, does that count?






:shock::shock::shock: Oh my gosh! I dream about that very same snake!!! :?


----------



## Kurama (Feb 14, 2012)

Trimeresurus mangshanensis


----------



## tyler97 (Feb 14, 2012)

Albino GTP or Albino BHP


----------



## D3pro (Feb 14, 2012)

larks said:


> Snow carpet python!!!



Hurry up then


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 14, 2012)

I've already kept all my dream snakes except for albino Water Pythons. And a melanistic Water Python would be cool too.


----------



## whyme (Feb 14, 2012)

D3pro said:


> Hurry up then



D3, please can you make me an electric blue mamba, please. PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Wama.CP (Feb 14, 2012)

Wamena GTP


----------



## Sammy555j (Feb 19, 2012)

I dream about a Scrub Python, as soon as I have the money for an enclosure I'm getting one.


----------



## albino_addiction (Jul 29, 2012)

zeke said:


> An albino olive or albino bhp



I own a male albino olive python definitely the best snake in the world.


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (Jul 29, 2012)

.


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 5, 2012)

lavender albino ball python





out of ones u can keep in australia, honestly a woma python


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 5, 2012)

albino darwin (native)
Some sort of awesome morph ball python (exotic)


----------



## jakedasnake (Aug 5, 2012)

A gtp


----------



## Dreaper (Aug 5, 2012)

an albino jungle with red stripes that talks to me and is just a real cool chilled out friend, but when he talks he has like fully Barry white voice and is incredibly wise....


----------



## Blake182 (Aug 5, 2012)

i would love a breeding pair of T+ caramal children python


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Aug 5, 2012)

Boelens! Boelens! BOELENS PYTHON! To me its the perfect Python!!!


----------



## wylie88 (Aug 6, 2012)

jairusthevirus21 said:


> Boelens! Boelens! BOELENS PYTHON! To me its the perfect Python!!!


Same jairusthevirus21, they are hands down the most amazing snake out there. I would give everything I own for one.


----------



## disintegratus (Aug 6, 2012)

I've never been a huge fan of the "abnormal" snakes (albinos, leucistic, jags etc), but I must say I've fallen in love with the albino olives.
So they'd be one of my dream snakes. As well as a regular olive python, RSP, BHP, scrubbie, and a RBB.
The only ones that're likely to stay a dream at this point are the albino olive (I'm too poor), and a RBB (I'm not that great at not getting bitten.)

There are some pretty exotic snakes, but honestly, I'm smitten with the local wildlife. Australian fauna might not have as many vibrant colours or fancy patterns, but they're mostly pretty stunning in their own right, and besides, they're heaps ballsier than most exotics 

Ooh, and I want a melanistic (? whatever, one that's all black) Olive python too.


----------



## caliherp (Aug 6, 2012)

My dream snake ever sence I was 4 was a green tree python. I finealey got it about 6 monthes ago. My venomous dream snake is Atheris matildae.
Edit: D3pro you beat me to it. I also love arboreal vipers especially bush vipers.


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 6, 2012)

A grey-blue pure Jungle like this one, with maybe more grey blue:


----------



## Blake182 (Aug 6, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> A grey-blue pure Jungle like this one, with maybe more grey blue:


Love it are you breeding this one?


----------



## yommy (Aug 6, 2012)

My dream python.......

I now own it.......... 

Now to develop it........


----------



## Umbral (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow, nice Yommy! What a cracker, may I ask where you got it? Or are you keeping that a secret?


----------



## Roughie (Aug 6, 2012)

Rough scaled pythons, Green tree pythons, Diamond pythons & all the pure Australian snakes really..


----------



## yommy (Aug 6, 2012)

Umbral said:


> Wow, nice Yommy! What a cracker, may I ask where you got it? Or are you keeping that a secret?



It is part of a breeding group i had the oppurtinity to get my hands on from a really good friend. 
Should they prove out this season, you'll know who they were from as they'll be named after him.


----------



## Umbral (Aug 6, 2012)

Well I wish you luck with them and hope you get some crackers! Not because im nice or anything, I'm just greedy and I want to be able to buy a hatchie in the future lol


----------



## yommy (Aug 6, 2012)

No worries, it's only taken me many, many years of harrassing to get this group..... lol

Finally he cracked....... it was my welcome home present to myself.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Aug 8, 2012)

I would have to say Ocellate BHP's, High Yellow BHP's, some more NT BHP's and some Green GTP's 
Also if we're talking about exotics 
King Cobra, Burmese Python, Red Tailed Boa and a Rock Rattlesnake, saw one at ARP and it was awesome


----------



## GabbyRAWR (Aug 8, 2012)

BHP, Albino Ball Python, or an Albino Darwin Carpet.


----------



## disintegratus (Aug 8, 2012)

I forgot to add GTP to the list!


----------



## Wrightpython (Aug 8, 2012)

i would like some reverse diamonds all yellow with a few black flecks and also an albino childrens to go with my black childrens


----------



## Retic (Aug 9, 2012)

A true Red Tailed Boa or a Super Dwarf Reticulated Python. Hopefully in a couple of weeks.


----------



## caliherp (Aug 9, 2012)

boa said:


> A true Red Tailed Boa or a Super Dwarf Reticulated Python. Hopefully in a couple of weeks.



i have kept both(not a super dwarf) id buy the retic any day.


----------



## Retic (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah I have had both before, many years ago. A Retic was incredibly my first ever python bought for me by my parents for my 18th birthday. I dont really want to dedicate the space to full size Retics so will be going for Dwarf and Super Dwarf varieties. There is just something so special about a normal wild type orange eyed Retic. 



caliherp said:


> i have kept both(not a super dwarf) id buy the retic any day.


----------



## bowss (Aug 9, 2012)

did anyone every see that move anaconda? yeah, i want one that big.


----------



## sniffmylizard (Aug 9, 2012)

ROUGH SCALED PYTHON
A perfectly evolved snake that hasn't been tainted.


----------



## nervous (Aug 9, 2012)

granite carpet python & any of the granite combos i.e, granite jags, caramel granite etc...


----------



## Viper_x49 (Aug 10, 2012)

Bush vipers definitely!


----------



## caliherp (Aug 10, 2012)

boa said:


> Yeah I have had both before, many years ago. A Retic was incredibly my first ever python bought for me by my parents for my 18th birthday. I dont really want to dedicate the space to full size Retics so will be going for Dwarf and Super Dwarf varieties. There is just something so special about a normal wild type orange eyed Retic.



I agree with you on the space issue. i see people get normal wild type hathlings. I kinda made him(my good friend)feed it on a good basis. a little more then usual not power fead. but low and behold his georgeous lil retick was pushing 6.5 feet in a year. I tought him and my old herp friends a good lesson, and got a cheap snake out of the deal.:twisted: normal reticks are amazeing, there eyes, colour, patterm. But the morphs they make are insane. Out of most all albino is my fave. good luck on your new snake. If i were you id go super dworf.


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Aug 11, 2012)

an albino olive/BHP/GTP/water python/Bredli.......yes any albinos of these, although the albino olives and water pythons are at the top of my list



jairusthevirus21 said:


> Boelens! Boelens! BOELENS PYTHON! To me its the perfect Python!!!


they native?


----------



## CheekySod (Aug 11, 2012)

Albino - Olive python my god they are clean looking snakes!


----------



## Joemal (Aug 11, 2012)

Probably something along this line but if not then it would be a retic or burm


----------



## Catnei (Aug 11, 2012)

A nice calm common tree snake.


----------



## caliherp (Aug 12, 2012)

JUNGLE-JAK said:


> an albino olive/BHP/GTP/water python/Bredli.......yes any albinos of these, although the albino olives and water pythons are at the top of my list
> 
> they native?



They come from PNG and Indonesia. Amazeing python though. On the top of my wishlist.


----------



## Hellemose (Aug 12, 2012)

Rough scaled are top on my list


----------



## reptikid (Aug 12, 2012)

A gtp when im old enough


----------



## Snapped (Aug 12, 2012)

RP Albino Darwin. Or two.


----------



## Dewregal (Aug 12, 2012)

blue male gtp


----------



## criss_cross (Aug 12, 2012)

definitely a yellow form pit viper and a ball python


----------

